# Bitte Hilfe wie ich Hintergrund Bild bearbeite



## skyline1000 (26. September 2005)

Hi also es geht darum daß ich Fotos von Schaufensterpuppen mit bekleidung mache und dann den Hintergrund schön modern gestalten möchte,aber ich kriegs einfach nicht hin.

Mir geht es jetzt in erster Linie darum,zuerst einmal zu lernen wie ich den Übergang zwischen Bekleidung und Hintergrund Lückenlos hinbekomme.

Habs mit Adobe Photoshop und Paintshop.. probiert,aber es klappt nicht.

Das erste Bild ist ein Beispielbild wie toll jemand den Übergang zwischen der Bekleidung und dem Hintergrund hinbekommen hat,so will ich das auch hinkriegen.
http://home.arcor.de/mode-skyline/alterbg1.jpg 


Das zweite Bild ist mein kläglicher Versuch,aber man sieht den Rand zwischen der bekleidung und dem Hintergrund total.

http://home.arcor.de/mode-skyline/detail_2teiler-2.jpg


Kann mir jemand Tips geben?

danke


----------



## versuch13 (26. September 2005)

Das Thema gab es schon so oft:

 freistellen


----------



## kirchel (27. September 2005)

Ich würde es mit dem Pfad-Werkzeug machen, ist zwar nicht die schnellste Lösung, aber dafür die meiner Ansicht nach sauberste!

Wie das geht findest du im Handbuch!

Wenn du es Freigestelt hast noch einen Schlagschatten drauf....etwas mit den Werten rumspielen... Fertig!


----------

